# Dudas con analizador de espectro



## gabriel77sur (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Les comento hace un tiempo arme el analizador de espectro que publico hans summers, http://www.hanssummers.com/spectrumanalyser.html, el cual me ha funcionado bastante bien para ser un equipo casero pero aun tengo que realizar unos ajustes en el vco ya que no puedo obtener el rango que especifica el autor de 145 a 295 Mhz solo logro barrer de 0 a 70 Mhz de 145 a 215 Mhz mas que suficiente para mi, pero mi duda viene a otra cosa estoy armando dos equipos  ya estan casi listo uno es el bitx20 y el otro es un es solo un transmisor de blu mi problema esta en que quiero ver la anulacion de la portadora cosa que no he podido y me pregunto a que se debe sera que estoy esperando mucho de este equipo o problemas en el ultimo paso de fi?, desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## asterión (Mar 21, 2011)

Gabriel, te felicito por el montaje y veo tambien que el autor ha subido imagenes del mismo!. Dime, me pregunto como mencionas el analizador de espectro de 70Mhz a 215Mhz cuando el bitx20 solo te botará 14Mhz como sale en tu imagen? como así puedes verlo?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola compadre te comento el vco va de 145 a 215. la diferencia es de 70 Mhz, cualquier señal que entre de 0 a 70 Mhz se va a mezclar con la del vco dando a si una fi de 145 Mhz, osea si tengo una señal de entrada de 10 Mhz el vco va a estar en 155 Mhz , en el mezclador voy a tener 10 + 155 Mhz = 165 o 10 - 155 Mhz = a 145Mhz como la primera fi esta sintonizada a 145 Mhz va a pasar solo esta hasta las siguiente etapa. espero haber despejado tu duda. 
saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 22, 2011)

> mi problema esta en que quiero ver la anulacion de la portadora cosa que no he podido y me pregunto a que se debe sera que estoy esperando mucho de este equipo o problemas en el ultimo paso de fi?



Hola amigo gabriel77sur felicitaciones por tus montajes, bien en cuanto a tu pregunta creo que nombras tres equipos, el analizador de espectro, el bitx20 y otro blu que no puedes ver la anulacion de la portadora, bien me gustaria que me aclares si es que no puedes ver la anulacion de la portadora o no consigues anular la portadora directamente.
contestame esa pregunta y con gusto te ayudarte.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola Homebrew!! priemero gracias por responder a mi pregunta. Te comento arme el bitx20 y un tx monobanda para blu, en ambos he inyectado una señal de cerca de unos 800 hz y depues de ajustarlos obtube esta señal en ambos. 

El tema es que deseo ver la supresion de la portadora y asi poder ver ambas bandas laterales, solo como tema de aprender. El tema es que al conectar el analizador el resultado es negativo. Estube pensando que puede ser el  generador debarrido o el ultimo paso de fi este tiene un ancho de banda de 15 Khz, en fin.

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur  bien en la foto que colocaste esta el tema claro, con esa medición estarías viendo la modulación producida por el tono de 800hz y la linealidad de las etapas posteriores al modulador balanceado eso esta muy bien para analizar justamente la linealidad de las etapas de rf., por la foto que pones estas usando solo el osciloscopio.
Para ver la supresión de la portadora y la otra banda lateral  tienes que usar el osciloscopio conectado al adaptador de analizador de espectro. 
La sonda la conectas a la salida del filtro a cristal y barres con el analizador la banda del filtro para ver la anulación de la portadora y la anulación de la otra banda lateral.
Los ajustes son así en el oscilador de portadora se ajusta el trimer C72 para una diferencia de 1,5 Khz. con respecto a la frecuencia del filtro que es de 11 Mhz , en el modulador balanceado ajustas la supresión de la portadora  eso es con el preset de 200 ohms y el trimer de 30 pf hay que retocar los dos uno a la vez hasta conseguir la mayor supresión posible, como precaución mira que los diodos 1n4148 del modulador balanceado van  puestos en sentidos contrarios, terminado este ajuste te queda chequear nuevamente el oscilador de portadora pero siempre esta a una diferencia de 1,4 a 1,5 Khz.  según la banda lateral.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok Homebrew, entoces conecto el analizador de espectro en la salida del filtro para que barra a 11 Mhz?, en mi caso 10 Mhz . si lo conecto ahora tendria que ver solo una banda lateral y al desajustar el preset solamente podria ver las dos bandas laterales mas la portadora?
Desde ya muchas gracias 

Pd: te podria molestar con otra cosa tengo ganas de publicar las fotos que tome en distintas etapas del bitx 20. podrias verlas y darme tu opinon y corregirme si llego a estar equivocado?


----------



## homebrew (Mar 23, 2011)

si no hay problema sera un gusto ayudar para eso es el foro
saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Les comento hace un tiempo arme el analizador de espectro que publico hans summers, http://www.hanssummers.com/spectrumanalyser.html, el cual me ha funcionado bastante bien para ser un equipo casero pero aun tengo que realizar unos ajustes en el vco ya que no puedo obtener el rango que especifica el autor de 145 a 295 Mhz solo logro barrer de 0 a 70 Mhz de 145 a 215 Mhz mas que suficiente para mi, pero mi duda viene a otra cosa estoy armando dos equipos  ya estan casi listo uno es el bitx20 y el otro es un es solo un transmisor de blu mi problema esta en que quiero ver la anulacion de la portadora cosa que no he podido y me pregunto a que se debe sera que estoy esperando mucho de este equipo o problemas en el ultimo paso de fi?, desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas


Hola Gabriel77 congratulacinoes por tu spectro es realmente mui hermoso !, pero para se mirar la anulacion del portadora + la rejeicion de la banda lateral indesejada del bitx20 en la pantalha de su osciloscopio es necessario barrer un total de solo 10Khz ( 1Khz / division en el eixo "X" )  + ayuda de un filtro de FI con banda passante de solo 500Hz. 
Saludos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola Daniel desde ya muchas gracias por los comentarios y la respuesta,te comento que ultima etapa de FI es de 10,7 Mhz y el ancho de banda y es de unos 15 Khz,  Ya que utilice filtros a cristal 10M15A estos tienen una especificación de +-7.5 Khz, acá me surge una duda es posible usar un filtro con un ancho de banda de 2.2 Khz o debo buscar usar un filtro especifico de 500 Hz?
Saludos
Gabriel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2011)

Es con o uso del filtro de 500 Hz que se logra realmente mirar e discenir  las 3 componentes a serem analizadas : el banda lateral inferior (LSB) , la portadora suprimida por el modulador balanceado e la banda lateral superior (USB) , pero con uno filtro de 15 Khz de banda passante essas 3 conponentes se mesclan e no se tiene como discenir quem es quem .
Mesmo los analizadores de espectro comerciales de baixo costo no tiene essa resolucion necessaria para  analizar o que tu quieres.  
Un abraço !
Daniel Lopes.

Una sugerencia tecnica es: mixar el FI de 10.7Mhz (despues del filtro de 15Khz) con uno oscilador a cristal 10.245 Mhz e filtrar la diferença con uno filtro mecanico Collins de 455Khz de banda passante de 500Hz . este filtro es utilizado en modo CW en equipos para radioaficcionados. 
Asi despues segue el sinal filtrado con banda de 500 Hz al detector LOG , e despues e finalmiente a lo osciloscopio para se poder mirar el spectro tan almejado !


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2011)

Opino lo mismo que el compañero Daniel Lopes, la resolucion de la FI es muy ancha y por ende no puedes dicernir entre las componentes espectrales que estan TAN cerca. Sin embargo, para la solucion de la heterodinacion con un cristal de 10,245Mhz para luego usar un filtro de 455Khz (500Hz) debes ser muy cuidadoso con la velocidad del span. Llevala al minimo para que no ocurran aberraciones ni comportamientos extraños.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola muchachos, sus comentarios están dando vuelta en mi cabeza, y empezar realizar una convercion mas de la FI de 10.7 Mhz a 455 Khz el tema seria el filtro que por lo que vi están un poco mas de 100 dolares un poco caros para mi, otra cosa por acá tengo  un par de cristales de 455 Khz se podrá realizar un filtro como para experimentar un poco si alguno cuenta con un esquema o tiene alguna propuesta es bien venida, con respecto al generador de barrido es algo que debo mejorar ya que la señal resultante no es perfecta si no un poco deforme pero por ahora sirve, espero sus opiniones y propuestas
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2011)

OK Gabriel77sur , como usteds logrou exito en autoconstruir um equipo deste tipo yo creo que tengas mucha dificuldad en acrescentar mas una FI , donde todo e qualquer analizador de espectro hace lo mismo para se obter la resolucion que usteds deseja obter . tente googlear un filtro tipo escalera con cristales e quizaz consiga algo os que tienes en manos pero sempre cercando un banda de 500 Hz o quizaz menos para se poder discenir las conponentes espectrales que tanto quieres mirar . Una sugerencia tecnica :usteds pode hacer uso de uno MC3357 ( motorola ) para esa nueva FI .con ajuda del datasheet nos es dificil ingressar con la salida del filtro de 10.7 Mhz ( 15 Khz de banda passante) en el CI , conectar uno cristal de 10.245Mhz en el  mismo CI e en la salida se conecta el filtro de 455 Khz ( mecanico o cristal quartzo ) e despues e finalmente la salida deste nuevo filtro en lo detector log . 
La velocidad de barrido dever ser reduzida a medida que se aumente la resolucion , caso essa condicione seja desobedecida la forma de onda en la pantalha del osciloscopio sera distorcionada . 
Buena suerte ! e bueno  desaholho !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> mi duda viene a otra cosa estoy armando dos equipos  ya estan casi listo uno es el bitx20 y el otro es un es solo un transmisor de blu mi problema esta en que quiero ver la anulacion de la portadora cosa que no he podido y me pregunto a que se debe sera que estoy esperando mucho de este equipo o problemas en el ultimo paso de fi?, desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas



Caro Gabriel77sur para se medir la anulacion del portadora ( y solamente isto ) usteds deve hacer lo seguinte : Module el Bitx20 con un tono senoidal de baja distorcion con frequencia de unos 1 Khz e amplitud maxima de tal modo a no  distorcionar la salida del transmissor ,isso pode ser checado con un osciloscopio, despues mire la pantalha del espectro e marque bien el maximo del pico en lo eixo "X" (amplitud) ,despues desligue solamente el tono ,el pico de la pantalha del espectro deve cair entonses ajuste el potenciometro de equilibrio del modulador balanceado para reduzir ainda mas esse pico , se el espectro tiene la escala vertical calibrada en Db´s é so subtrair la medida con el tono modulante de 1 Khz del medida sin tono aplicado e temos la rejeiccion de portadora 
Buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola Daniel desde ya estoy muy agradecido por los comentarios, le comento que voy a poner el practica las recomendaciones ya que quiero darle y sacarle el máximo provecho al equipo, con respecto al ajuste siempre he usado el osciloscopio para realizar la anulación de la portadora, con este procedimiento voy a realizar mediciones mas exactas y para mi resulta excelente. 
Saludos y gracias nuevamente.
Gabriel.

Hola daniel como le va, le comento que he decidido usar el integrado sa602  como mezclador junto con un cristal 10.245 como ud me lo recomendó, pero el problema sigue siendo el filtro agudo para 455 Khz aun sigo buscando algún esquema para realizar dicho filtro. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur tente contactar algun radioaficcionado quizaz este puede te ajudar a sacar un filtro Collins mecanico de 455Khz para uso en CW ( continuo waves o telegrafia ) este tipo possue un banda de 500Hz .
Buena suerte amigo !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

